# me gustaria hacer un circuito de semaforo para una práctica



## carlin38 (May 14, 2007)

estoy  interesado en aprender a programar pic 
estoy estudiando la información que tienen en la wed  lo agradesco mucho, mi nombre es carlos
me gustaria hacer un circuito de semaforo para una práctica
con pic que la luz verde parpague tres 3 veces y luego encienda la amarilla 5 segundo y luego
la roja 40 segundo cuando la roja este encendida la otra via esté en verde y asi sucesivamente
la luz verde podria durar 35 segundo, le comento que ya hice el programador de pic para 16f84
me gustaria que por favor me ayuden con el archivo hex o link gracias de ante mano


----------



## pajicsu (May 16, 2007)

en realidad es muy sencillo...dependeria si quieres realizar un semaforo de dos caras o todo el conjunto d semaforos que intervienen en una interseccion de 4 vias. no te entiendo muy bien lo q quieres hacer de la luz verd. Con la otras luces prendes el bit de la luz q quieras y luego llamas a la temporizacion ya sea por tmr0 o tmr1 (esto es para un pic 16F877a).cualquier duda que tengas no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## dony89 (May 16, 2007)

hola carlin aca te doy la direccion porque ahi esta todo para hacer un semaforo como vos lo queres:  http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?traffic_light.jps


----------



## majalca (Feb 11, 2008)

Que tal, buscando en la Web me encontre con su información la cual me resulta muy interesante, me gustaria saber si tienen alguna aplicacion donde se utilice un PIC24FJ para controlar los 4 semaforos de un crucero, gracias.


----------

